# My new toy



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I'm excited/happy at least.

It was finially time to retire my old Medion 2.6Ghz Pentium 4 PC. I had thought about upgrading it, but the CPU isn't made anymore and neither is the ram. Both would have to come from a salvaged system and even then it would still be squeeking by on older technology.

My new system is a Q8200 Quad Core 2.33Ghz CPU, 4GB of RAM, 1TB of drive storage, an ATI 4650 video card with 1GB of RAM and DVI/HDMI/VGA out and also does full HD audio over HDMI, an LG SuperMulti Light Scribe 22X DVD burner/player, and an LG SuperDrive- Bluray burner, Bluray/HD DVD Player, and DVD burner/player. The monitor is a 32" Dynex 720p LCD HDTV. OS is Vista 64bit Home Premium. All for a cool $1150!

Right now the only playback software I have is PowerDVD9, the free version they include with DVD drives. It doesn't do HD DVD though. I did spin up a couple of Blurays and they look excellent!

Has anyone used WinDVD9? It claims to do both BD and HD DVD. Or does anyone recommend a better media player that will handle both BD and HD DVD?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

That sounds like a Dream Machine Bill! Just get rid of that buggy, DRM-filled Vista and you're set!:bigsmile:

You are almost surely aware if it, but just in case, why not give VLC a shot. http://www.videolan.org/ It's become my player of choice for almost everything. I don't know about support of HD stuff... Let us know! :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats on the new rig. :T


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Harpmaker said:


> That sounds like a Dream Machine Bill! Just get rid of that buggy, DRM-filled Vista and you're set!:bigsmile:
> 
> You are almost surely aware if it, but just in case, why not give VLC a shot. It's become my player of choice for almost everything. I don't know about support of HD stuff... Let us know! :T


Windows 7 is due to be released soon (circa October 2009) and it will be cheaper than Vista. Win7 is less buggy and faster than Vsta and XP. Something like $299 for the full retail version Window 7 ultimate vs $399 for Vista. It's highly recommended not buying the upgrade versions, this is because repair/recovery can be difficult and the licenses included with the FULL RETAIL version (for computers with out windows) has a much more liberal license and can be used for fresh installs, upgrades, and used on more than one pc that belongs to you.


----------

